
How to Use GPIO Pins on the Raspberry Pi – Opensource.com - rbanffy
https://opensource.com/article/19/3/gpio-pins-raspberry-pi
======
ninju
The article appears to be incomplete. I don't see anything about how to use
the pins?

However there are plenty of links to other previous written articles. My guess
is this page was published to increase the referrer count (to the other pages)
thereby increasing the search ranking

------
ElijahLynn
Misleading title, doesn't say anything about "how" and more along the lines of
"what" the GPIO pins are.

